

Bugfreak a free opensource bug tracker for .net and android - CalinBalauru
https://www.bugfreak.co/
While we where working on our latest startup (omnipasteapp.com) we needed a way to get reports on application crushes from our early adopter. Existing solutions where either to expensive for a startup or did not had support for all the platforms we needed.<p>So we created bugfreak used a couple of weeks and then opensourced it:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;agilefreaks&#x2F;apibugfreak - the api and web app, same app as www.bugfreak.co so you can fork it and deploy it on your own server<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Agilefreaks&#x2F;winbugfreak - the .net clients (wpf, silverlight, aps mvc)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Agilefreaks&#x2F;droidbugfreak - the android client<p>All packages are available in nuget and maven<p>As always PR are more than welcomed. Let us know what platform you want to have support for next (rails is already on the roadmap)
======
CalinBalauru
While we where working on our latest startup (omnipasteapp.com) we needed a
way to get reports on application crushes from our early adopter. Existing
solutions where either to expensive for a startup or did not had support for
all the platforms we needed.

So we created bugfreak used a couple of weeks and then opensourced it:

[https://github.com/agilefreaks/apibugfreak](https://github.com/agilefreaks/apibugfreak)
\- the api and web app, same app as www.bugfreak.co so you can fork it and
deploy it on your own server

[https://github.com/Agilefreaks/winbugfreak](https://github.com/Agilefreaks/winbugfreak)
\- the .net clients (wpf, silverlight, aps mvc)

[https://github.com/Agilefreaks/droidbugfreak](https://github.com/Agilefreaks/droidbugfreak)
\- the android client

All packages are available in nuget and maven

As always PR are more than welcomed. Let us know what platform you want to
have support for next (rails is already on the roadmap)

